# Who has snowcap?



## Relentless999 (Jun 29, 2009)

I have been in love with the taste and smell of snowcap for a while now.. Who sells snowcap beans?

thanks!


----------



## Relentless999 (Jun 30, 2009)

someone has to know..
this is a really popular strain..
is it clone only or can u buy the beans?


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 30, 2009)

I no that Reserva Privada has a SnowCap X Romulan, never had any exprience with them or there beans, the only other mention of Snowcap that I have found is in clone form maybe thats why the Reserva Privada is a cross maybe its a clone only and in order to get snowcap they had to cross it! I'll keep my eye open for snowcap in the future for ya!

                                                Phatpharmer

PS. They have the RP snowcap cross at Attitude!


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 30, 2009)

After doing a little research it looks like Origanal SnowCap is a clone only strain available in the Bay area, I'm sure someone will make it go hermie evenutally to produce so called fem seeds but I'd stay away from hermie trait plants! I think I'd rather go with the RP Snowcap cross, there's lots of grow journals available to look at online just google Reserva Privada Snowcap x Romulan and I'm sure you'll find a couple!

                                                      Phatpharmer


----------



## Relentless999 (Jul 1, 2009)

ya Ive been lookin at that romulan x snowcap thats why I figured snowcap was a clone only strain. that sucks for me. i love that strain.
attitude is out of romulan x snowcap.  i think im gonna give la confidential a try soon. i loved that bud too


----------

